# Best Vehicle To Tow My 2011 312Bh



## mguillory (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a 2011 Outback 312 BH that I purchased last year and had been towing it with my 2008 4x2 Ford Expedition. I recently purchased a 2011 4x4 Expedition and am about to embark on a 6 week cross country camping trip as a single mom with 3 kids....now for my problem, I have only towed this trailer around 3-4 hour radius' and never into "mountains" and am a bit worried about overheating as I travel into mountain areas on the West Coast. I thought I'd ask what others are utilizing as their tow vehicle as I am considering trading in my 2011 Expedition for possibly a 2007-2008ish F250. Suggestions what y'all are using?

One more thing, Ideally, I need space for myself, the 3 kids and a full size Akita!


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

mguillory said:


> I have a 2011 Outback 312 BH that I purchased last year and had been towing it with my 2008 4x2 Ford Expedition. I recently purchased a 2011 4x4 Expedition and am about to embark on a 6 week cross country camping trip as a single mom with 3 kids....now for my problem, I have only towed this trailer around 3-4 hour radius' and never into "mountains" and am a bit worried about overheating as I travel into mountain areas on the West Coast. I thought I'd ask what others are utilizing as their tow vehicle as I am considering trading in my 2011 Expedition for possibly a 2007-2008ish F250. Suggestions what y'all are using?
> 
> One more thing, Ideally, I need space for myself, the 3 kids and a full size Akita!


Get the F-250 crewcab, put the Akita in a crate in the trailer, and you're good to go cross country!
Oh, and WELCOME!!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

I own that same camper, and am definitely not a fan of it being behind the Expedition. If Ford is your flavor, I'd definitely second the move to the beefier frame and suspension and longer wheelbase of the crew cab F250. As far as the dog, I think between crate on back of truck or crate in camper when weather allows, you'd fare well. Too bad this wasn't addressed when you bought the 2011 Expedition, hope you don't lose out too bad on trading it. I'm assuming that by the years you are dropping back to on the F250, you're considering a diesel? I'm sure it's not 100% necessary to go diesel, but I'll say that I'm glad I did. Absolutely no problems with my diesel going anywhere with my camper. Good Luck.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

mguillory said:


> I have a 2011 Outback 312 BH that I purchased last year and had been towing it with my 2008 4x2 Ford Expedition. I recently purchased a 2011 4x4 Expedition and am about to embark on a 6 week cross country camping trip as a single mom with 3 kids....now for my problem, I have only towed this trailer around 3-4 hour radius' and never into "mountains" and am a bit worried about overheating as I travel into mountain areas on the West Coast. I thought I'd ask what others are utilizing as their tow vehicle as I am considering trading in my 2011 Expedition for possibly a 2007-2008ish F250. Suggestions what y'all are using?
> 
> One more thing, Ideally, I need space for myself, the 3 kids and a full size Akita!


I towed a 28KRS to Alaska with my 2006 Expedition 4x4. Towing on fairly flat ground was no problem and I averaged 8 mpg. When I hit British Columbia it was extremely frustrating with the constant mountainous terrain. I had a difficult time keeping up with traffic and was winding it out to 3500 plus rpms a lot, add to the fact you only have a 26 gallong tank and you are constantly looking for fuel.

The 2011 has a little more horse power but not much and has the 6 speed auto which will help, but you still have a 5.4 v8 which is marginal and a 119" wheelbase. If you are not in any hurry it will certainly work for you.

The F250 will handle the trailer better but if it has the same engine you will still get the same or worse mileage but you may gain a larger tank. If you are really thinking about another vehicle I am not sure the older 250's with a v8 and a 4sp auto would be the way to go.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

mguillory said:


> I have a 2011 Outback 312 BH that I purchased last year and had been towing it with my 2008 4x2 Ford Expedition. I recently purchased a 2011 4x4 Expedition and am about to embark on a 6 week cross country camping trip as a single mom with 3 kids....now for my problem, I have only towed this trailer around 3-4 hour radius' and never into "mountains" and am a bit worried about overheating as I travel into mountain areas on the West Coast. I thought I'd ask what others are utilizing as their tow vehicle as I am considering trading in my 2011 Expedition for possibly a 2007-2008ish F250. Suggestions what y'all are using?
> 
> One more thing, Ideally, I need space for myself, the 3 kids and a full size Akita!


I have the same trailer. Congrats on the new purchase! Last year we bought a 2008 Chevy Suburban LT 2500. It has an oil cooler, trans cooler, heavy duty brakes, 6 spd trans, and heavy duty rear end.
Basically a 3/4 PU frame with a Suburban body on it. It has a payload of 2100# if my memory serves me correctly. Towed the 312 to Virginia last year and it performed flawless. 
The Suburban 2500 is a rare bread so it will take some searching to find one. It took me about a month to find the right one for us. Very happy we bought it. Traded in a 2005 Ford F-150 Crew Crew cab.
Good luck !


----------

